

Facebook forms PAC  - kno
http://powerwall.msnbc.msn.com/politics/sept-27-obama-wows-in-hollywood-and-facebook-forms-pac-10860.gallery?photoId=45507&gt1=28135

======
gerggerg
money = free speech

lol cats = money for facebook

lol cats enable free speech.

any one who doesnt like lol cats must also dislike america.

